
PHP static code analysis vs. ~1000 top WP plugins = 103 vulnerable plugins found - oktypok
http://blog.cinu.pl/2015/11/php-static-code-analysis-vs-top-1000-wordpress-plugins.html
======
jepler
I don't believe 90% of the top 1000 WP plugins _don 't_ have vulnerabilities,
so this doesn't feel like a great result for static analysis.

